
The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing - rythie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_22_Immutable_Laws_of_Marketing
======
mindcrime
Whoah. I bought that book quite a long time ago and never got around to
reading it. Thanks for reminding me, it's probably about time to pull it off
the shelf and read it.

    
    
      3. It is better to be first in the mind than to be first 
      in the marketplace.
    

Need more context to understand exactly what point this is making. This is
either very insightful or just plain weird.

    
    
      4. Marketing is not a battle of products, it's a battle of
       perceptions.
    

Yeah, absolutely. See OS/2 vs. Windows 3.x

    
    
      5. The most powerful concept in marketing is owning a word 
      in the prospect's mind.
    

This may be the most valuable one of all. When you create default mental
associations, so that people make decisions on instinct without even
considering alternatives, or at least make your brand the "default choice
unless there's a compelling reason otherwise" then you're in good shape.

    
    
      6. Two companies cannot own the same word in the 
      prospect's mind.
    

Interesting point.

------
phaedrus
I just read this book. It was interesting but it's geared towards physical
products with very large franchises like Coca-Cola beverages or IBM servers.
Which is on the face of it very strange - you're targetting a book to a level
at which a vanishingly small percentage of readers will actually be working
at. (Perhaps some readers aspire to consider themselves in such a position
even if they are not likely to be?) I'm not sure how much of the advice is
directly applicable to a small business enterprise selling nonphysical goods
such as software or services, and I worry that some of its advice may be
actually damaging to take too much to heart if you are not a large enterprise.

------
billswift
Not a lot there. Among other problems, they missed the most fundamental law of
marketing - "People can't buy your product if they don't know it exists."

------
hyyypr
"1. It is better to be first than it is to be better.". How is this true ?
Take google for instance...

~~~
regularfry
Nothing's black and white - it's easy to forget just how much better Google
were than the competition at the time.

------
zeynel1
"22. Without adequate funding, an idea won't get off the ground."

Maybe this should be the first law?

